# Driftwood



## yragkeem (Nov 3, 2016)

Visit to Sunshine Coast, BC, Canada. 
Driftwood stump on the beach.


----------



## rahuljindal (Nov 4, 2016)

This is pretty... Nice work


----------



## yragkeem (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for comment. Tried various renditions in B&W. Liked this one the best.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

yragkeem said:


> Visit to Sunshine Coast, BC, Canada.
> Driftwood stump on the beach.




Yes, it's a nice picture. I love driftwood so I'm glad someone started a dedicated thread.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2016)

The little mermaid.

Vega, Norway

5DIII + Zeiss 15/2.8 + CPL


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Driftwood on the beach off Victoria, British Columbia. I assume the perfectly round bore holes are from some marine creature.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The little mermaid.
> 
> Vega, Norway
> 
> 5DIII + Zeiss 15/2.8 + CPL




Fascinating! It does indeed look like the outline of a mermaid.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Same locale...


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Same locale...


It would have been interesting to know how these holes were made. Looks like someone has been practicing with a tool set


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Same locale...
> ...



I assume they were made by some kind of marine mollusc.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...


I suppose some by molluscs, and some by grinding of the stones together with waves. So a natural "tool set" 

dpc, congrats to the good eye for such details. Lovely shots.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...




Thanks, Maximilian!


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


interesting, I was just wondering how those holes were created


----------

